# Welche Windows Lizenz brauche ich?



## Musk (1. Oktober 2015)

Hallo

Also ich will mir einfach einen PC zusammenstellen. Jetzt frage ich mich, welche Lizenz-Version ich brauche. Bei Mindfactory ist das sehr unübersichtlich.
Also welche ist die günstigste Windows 10 64BIT Version die ich kaufen sollte? Es muss nicht die Pro version sein.

Danke


----------



## Kusanar (1. Oktober 2015)

Am günstigsten ist Win7-Key kaufen (ab ca. 11 Euro aufwärts) und dann Updaten 

Ansonsten die hier: Microsoft Windows 10 Home 64Bit DSP Deutsch DVD - Hardware,
falls du die ganzen Extras von der Pro-Version nicht brauchst (Übersicht über die Unterschiede gibts hier).


----------



## spidermanx (1. Oktober 2015)

Betriebssysteme | OSales-Software Shop 

ich habe hier gekauft , keine Probleme gehabt  . Sogar von 7 auf 10 update gemacht.

Wie Kusanar geschrieben hat Windows 7 kaufen und Upgrade machen , wenn man will .


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2015)

Bei Windows10 sollte es schon die Pro sein, damit man halbwegs Kontrolle über das System hat.


----------



## Kusanar (1. Oktober 2015)

Und von welcher Kontrolle sprichst du?

Die Bedenken bezüglich Updates? Zwangsupdates muss man sich auch unter Home nicht antun, da gibts mittlerweile Tools und Tricks. Sicherheitsrelevante Updates bekommst du auch bei Pro kommentarlos untergeschoben, normale Updates kann man immerhin aufschieben, aber trotzdem nicht aufhalten. Treiberupdates kann man da wie dort komplett deaktivieren, wenn man weiß wo. Volle Kontrolle gibt es nur in der Enterprise-Version, die ist aber ein klein wenig teurer als Pro 

Bedenken wegen dem Datenschutz? Schnurz welche Version du nimmst, "intergrierte Sypware" kommt bei beiden Versionen mit und die mittlerweile bekannten Tools funktionieren unter Win10 Home wie Pro.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2015)

Nur was ist sicherheitsrelevant? MS hat ja auch die Updates für SecureRom und den W10-Upgrader als wichtig eingestuft.


----------



## Kusanar (5. Oktober 2015)

Richtig. Und das SecuRom-"Update" (-Downgrade?) hast du auch bei jeder Version aufgedrückt bekommen, egal ob Pro oder Home 

Ich setzt mal den Aluhut auf und behaupte: "Trust No One". Linux installieren und gut is.


----------



## DOcean (5. Oktober 2015)

ich würde mir zur Zeit einen Win7 Pro Key kaufen und dann das Upgrade machen...
(Die Pro von Win7 kostet genau soviel wie die Home zur Zeit, also wieso nicht)


----------



## Kusanar (5. Oktober 2015)

Hast vielleicht einen Link zu dem Angebot?


----------



## DOcean (6. Oktober 2015)

spidermanx schrieb:


> Betriebssysteme | OSales-Software Shop
> 
> ich habe hier gekauft , keine Probleme gehabt  . Sogar von 7 auf 10 update gemacht.
> 
> Wie Kusanar geschrieben hat Windows 7 kaufen und Upgrade machen , wenn man will .





Kusanar schrieb:


> Hast vielleicht einen Link zu dem Angebot?



z.B. der


----------

